# Wine rack



## moose (Sep 5, 2008)

This is the wine rack that our friend made. It is 4 feet wide by 6 feet high and holds 80 bottles of wine along with 4 carboys. He made it out of black ash.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2008)

Really nice.....Looks like a nice wine making area you have as well...Show us around.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 6, 2008)

That's beautiful, Moose!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 6, 2008)

You better have the friend start another one. The rest of that will never fit in there! Glad to have you back.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing Rich. You are going to need at least 1 more of those.


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will pass on the kind words to him. After we saw the rack at his wood shop, we asked if he would be willing to make another just like it but just for holding bottles. Our house is small, so on the other side we have a countertop and a sink for working downstairs. It isn't much.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome rack man !!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2008)

Is that water or k-meta solution in those carboys?


----------



## Joanie (Sep 6, 2008)

It's water wine, Wade!


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2008)

There is just a small amount of k-meta solution in each carboy.


----------



## Bert (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice looking wine rack...



....But you will find even one more rack will not be enough...trust me..


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 6, 2008)

*Moose,*


*Pretty, Pretty, wine rack....It says ....come over and see what I have to offer!!!*

*You will need more....bigger....and lots......Ramona*


----------

